# Extra foreskin - should I be concerned?



## NEDCmom

My 18-month-old appears to have more foreskin the average intact little guy. He hasn't really retracted it much yet, and I don't mess with it, and it doesn't seem to be creating any problems at this point. I'm just wondering, especially as I start thinking about him learning to use the potty, whether this could cause any problems. Anyone know whether this is something I should be concerned about?


----------



## vachi73

my second son has what I would call a long foreskin, much more so than my other three at this point (he is 5). If anything, I think it *helps* with his potty "aim," since it forms a great downward spout, regardless of being seated or standing.

EDITED to add: my circ'd nephews have *way* worse aim and splatter than ANY of my four. In fact, either of my nephews alone has more out of the potty than all four of my sons combined!! Yet another unanticipated benefit of being intact, LOL.

I'm sure someone else will point this out, but what used to be called "redundant" foreskin (e.g., too much, in someone's opinion) is not in any way redundant! it's impossible to know now just how much of that skin will be needed to accommodate his erect penis as an adult ... if anything, having a relatively long foreskin *might* suggest that he will be ... um ... well endowed as an adult!









Nothing to worry about!


----------



## JulianneW

No you should not be concerned many men have foreskins that hang over the glans when flaccid. On the other hand looking at my DH toddler pictures (for some reason he hated clothes, diapers and undies) he appeared to have quite a bit of foreskin overhang, after puberty his foreskin only went to the middle of his glans, so it really depends on how he develops.


----------



## Galatea

My boys all overhang by an inch. Judging by their dad, I think they will need it as they grow!


----------



## buckeyedoc

One of my sons is like that, and he has been the easier one to potty train!


----------



## prothyraia

My 4 year old seems to have miles of extra foreskin- and I've never seen him even attempt to retract it (we don't, either). He potty trained without much fuss sometime when he was two, no issues at all.


----------



## eepster

It could just be the weather. When the penis gets cold it retreats into the body. The foreskin doesn't retreat with the rest of the penis though. So, when it's cold it looks like there is more over hang than when it is warm.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

Every boy has the right amount of foreskin for his penis. Unless he was born with a birth defect and dosnt have a full foreskin. His body knows what he will need when he hits puberty and starts to fill out.

I actually had a ped. tell me that ds's was to long and while I stood there first with this expression







then trying not to laugh at how stupid he sounded he was saying how it might cause him problems down the road with sex and I explained that I had seen ds many times during diaper changes with erections and the foreskin fit just fine and that was well before he even started being retractable. I wont go into graphic detail but suffice it to say it was fitting just fine.

My ds actually started out potty training by pulling his foreskin out longer







he had very good aim doing it that way actually. While he dosnt do it that way any more he dosnt have any issues at all with pottying.


----------



## Red Fire

There is no such thing as too much foreskin. doctors oposing circ specifically address this in their FAQ on their website. You son is just fine. All you need to do is make sure that no one (doctors, nurses, child care workers) mess up with his foreskin. You son should be the only one allowed to do so


----------



## ElliesMomma

nm


----------



## PlainandTall

re: potty training

We have a "tall" toilet in our house- so little toddlers have to sit and taller young boys might just clear the edge of the bowl. I caught my son lifting the lids and holding them up with his hand while he peed- in effect- setting himself up for a nasty slamming injury if he ever dropped the lid by mistake. I explained the danger of this method and asked him to be sure the lids would stay up on their own without him holding them up. <---- That is the extent of "special information" that I have ever needed to give a boy about using the toilet.


----------



## terese17

how can a boy have too much foreskin? Isnt that like saying a women breast are too small or too big? or that she has too much labia skin? the concept just seems strange to me.


----------



## NEDCmom

OP here, thanks so much for all the reassuring responses! That was pretty much my instinct about it. I just don't have many friends with intact boys and not much experience with it myself, so wasn't sure about the range of "normal" foreskins. Like pretty much everything else with parenting, this is going to be a learning process for me. Thanks for your help, moms!


----------



## jenP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terese17*
> 
> how can a boy have too much foreskin? Isnt that like saying a women breast are too small or too big? or that she has too much labia skin? the concept just seems strange to me.


----------



## georgia

http://www.mothering.com/health/protect-your-uncircumcised-son-expert-medical-advice-parents

MYTH-Your son's foreskin is too long. It should be cut off.

There is tremendous variation in foreskin length. In some boys, the foreskin represents over half the length of the penis. In others, it barely reaches the end of the glans. All variations are normal. The foreskin is never "just extra skin" or "redundant." It is all there for a reason.


----------



## Pirogi

I always wondered how the heck a doctor or anyone could possibly know if an infant has too much foreskin. So the child's foreskin overhangs the glans when he's 1, 2, 3 ... so what? His penis is still only, what, a few inches long? What evidence do we have that the foreskin and penis shaft will grow at the same rate? Just doesn't make sense.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

I agree. The penis of a baby/toddler and even a child is not the same penis they will have when puberty hits. What looks like a lot of overhang on a immature boy may end up barely covering the glans of a mature man.

Trying to figure out how much skin to leave when circ is done is useless it just isnt possible. Yes the skin stretches still but it dosnt fit like it should have.


----------



## fromct

i agree, i have extra foreskin aas some would call it...but my erection totals 8 inches with foreskin stretched..lol..but i do worry my son has same problem but i was told not to worry...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red Fire*
> 
> There is no such thing as too much foreskin. doctors oposing circ specifically address this in their FAQ on their website. You son is just fine. All you need to do is make sure that no one (doctors, nurses, child care workers) mess up with his foreskin. You son should be the only one allowed to do so


----------



## jsave

He sound normal


----------

